# Shark Fishing - Langdon Beach - 06/04



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

I've never been shark fishing and have been getting everything ready to try it out. The weather chased us away last night, so tonight was the night. My very pregnant wife, my son, and I went to Ft Pickens to give it a shot. We hit the pier around 3:00pm looking for some shark bait. Nothing but a remora was caught. At around 5:00 we headed to Langdon Beach to get set up and try to catch some bait again. After about an hour and still not having any bait, I called my buddy who was meeting us out there to stop and pick some up. I took the kayak out past the breakers for a last ditch effort to hook up on some lady fish or spanish. It worked! I caught a 15" spanish that was perfect for bait. My buddy arrived with a 25" mullet. So I paddled out the whole spanish and half the mullet on 2 rods. After about 20 minutes the rod with the spanish starts screaming. I jump up and get ready for my first shark. After a short fight (~20-25 mins), I beach my first shark ever. I believe it's a blacktip...could someone confirm?

Had a blast and caught my first shark.

My son enjoying the beach.









Trying to catch bait.









Spanish for bait...









FISH ON!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Way to go! If I can't catch any shark bait, I always have a few dead mullet from the bait store om hand. Looks like a blacktip but would be easier to tell by looking at the underside of the pectoral fins. Either way a great catch!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome pics and congrats!!


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

Found a pic of the underside. Maybe you can confirm its a blacktip?


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Could be a Spinner, got any pics of the teeth?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

its a spinner...nice catch!


----------



## caylorray (Oct 3, 2007)

If the anal fin has a black tip, then it's a spinner. If not, it's a blacktip. You'd think it'd be the other way around, but it's not.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea, I would say a Spinner. Seems to be some black on the tip of the anal fin. Still a great catch!


----------



## catchnrelease (May 18, 2010)

Nice shark! caylorray is dead on. Anal fin (last fin on underside) is the key. black tip on anal fin is a Spinner, no black tip on anal fin is a blacktip...doesn't make sense. Can't tell 100% from pics, but I vote Blacktip.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I equate my first shark as getting my first deer...rush of emotions after a lot of trial and error.


----------

